# Anybody receive their ND deer tags yet?



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I have usually received it by now and was wondering if anyone has heard of any issues at the G&F or is it just got lost in the mail?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

nope, don't have mine yet either. Just be patient, they probably had some printer issues or something.

deano


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

A week or so ago, they had posted on their website that the tags would be mailed around the middle of this month.. Today is the 17th. I think they are either having printer problems, or waiting until the 2nd, 3rd, 4th drawing is held and they'll print them all at the same time.


----------



## Quincy (Jul 27, 2010)

I just got mine in the mail today. 78 days until the opener, but who is counting


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

thats good to hear, hopefully mine will be waiting for me when I get home


----------



## Kitz (Aug 15, 2010)

Got mine in the mail yesterday.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Mine showed up yesterday too.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Sweet. Mine was waiting for me in the mailbox safe and sound


----------

